# Anyone use one of these?



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm thinking about springing for one but would like to know if anyone has ever used one before....they look slicker than snot.

http://www.fishskinner.com/


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Never seen that before. I like how it does the ribs. A battery operated model would be cool.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Never seen that before. I like how it does the ribs. A battery operated model would be cool.
> 
> .


That's what I was thinking too...totally 100% portable.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

A sharp knife is so fast and easy to clean up and sharpen. I don't know why anyone would want to use anything else. 

I think that thing would be a mess on most fish especially if it gets dull. It would also be a pain to clean


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I guy from Louisiana using this ******* NEW YORK CITY !


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Packfish said:


> I guy from Louisiana using this ******* NEW YORK CITY !


Hey I worked at grandpa's marina starting around 9 years old cleaning fish when the boats came in. It wasn't unusual for a boat to have 100-200 crappie and panfish to clean. There usually was 2-5 boats per day on a normal day, not weekends when there were more. There was 4 of us cleaning fish like an assembly line process and it wasn't unusual to clean 500-1000 fish (or more) in a day. Anything I can do to make my fish cleaning easier I'm all for these days. I've cleaned enough fish "the old fashioned way" for several lifetimes.  My son and grandson didn't believe me until my brother explained the same thing to them this past summer when we were fishing. They finally realized I wasn't pulling their leg but telling them the truth about the "good ol days".


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Been there growing up on Lake Eire- that's why when I go back and everyone limits on their perch- I go straight to Rasmussens fish cleaning- then to Jimmys bar and grill for wings and then back to pick up my fillets.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Hey I worked at grandpa's marina starting around 9 years old cleaning fish when the boats came in. It wasn't unusual for a boat to have 100-200 crappie and panfish to clean. There usually was 2-5 boats per day on a normal day, not weekends when there were more. There was 4 of us cleaning fish like an assembly line process and it wasn't unusual to clean 500-1000 fish (or more) in a day. Anything I can do to make my fish cleaning easier I'm all for these days. I've cleaned enough fish "the old fashioned way" for several lifetimes.  My son and grandson didn't believe me until my brother explained the same thing to them this past summer when we were fishing. They finally realized I wasn't pulling their leg but telling them the truth about the "good ol days".


That's a bunch of crappies. I stopped at 100 crappies or a 5-gallon bucket full. If they were small I just de-scaled them and cut the heads off though.

I can do the fillet and skin as fast or faster than this machine but the way it takes the rib bones out is way cool. Rib bones aren't bad on trout and salmon but they're curved on fish like walleye, perch, redfish, and smallmouth making it tough to "scoop" them out.

For years we fished Saskatchewan's Lac La Ronge for spring walleyes. There was a commercial walleye fishing operation on the lake back in those days. The Cree Indian women that cleaned fish at our camp also cleaned fish commercially. They could fillet a 4 lb walleye in about 15 seconds; just amazing. The knives they used look more like a roast knife than the traditional fillet knife. I could never get under 20 seconds and then I had a mess......kinda reminds me of the gutless method on an elk.

Every year I fillet all the fish for the Evanston Kid's Fishing Day. The BASS Federation folks gill and gut the trout that the youngsters want to take home or cook fresh at the event and then I fillet them. The TU and BASS club have videos of me filleting trout. I bet I'm coming in around 20 seconds on some. Maybe I get some footage or have someone video me filleting say a 2 lb trout and see how I compare to the machine.

Anyway, it's a cool gizmo. If they make a battery operated one I'll buy it.


----------

